# What are you working on right now?



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Let’s get an update on the project _you_ are working on or getting started on, or still planning and getting ready to begin. Anything counts as long as you’re really doing something we can look forward to seeing when it’s finished. Pictures, plans, prototypes - anything we can get a peek at would be great, too.

I’ll start with a few items I’m stalled on while waiting for some more tools (the perfect excuse!), some free time and a little warmer shop temps.

*Pasta Drying Rack* - this is an idea I’m copying from a thread here. Made a prototype but want to take it up a notch.

*Shaker Clock* - waiting on a clock works order to arrive and a business trip have kept me off finishing this one.

*Maple/Walnut Cutting Board*- no good excuse here - just a bit cool for working in the shop. Going to be a nice item, tho.

*End Grain Maple Cutting Board* - latest item added to the to-do list. Shouldn’t take too long.

*Trial Dovetail Joint Boxes* - needed to get the Sommerfeld Jig in here and will add this chore to the list.

There, that’s where I’m at for now. What about you?


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just turned a pen from some mesquite I had cut from a fallen tree. I have two more blanks cut and drilled. I just need to glue the blank and turn. I have 5 mantle clocks from oak setting on my bench that are about 90% done. The picture shows a trial of a CNC Cut "Tempus Fugit" that I cut on my Shapeoko. When I get the model perfected I will cut it on all five clocks. When I get them done I will donate them to Habitat for Humanity Restore in Nacagodoches, Texas. I am waiting for a PSI Duplicator for my referbished Jet 1221 VS lathe so I can finish a chess set. I have the chess boards all glued up and need to make a base for the checker/chess boards.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, since you asked. Designing a butt wiper. 

Also working on designs for off-road/junkyard mobility chair, quarterwheel steamboat, various and sundry bank designs, new cane handle designs, Easter Island banks and candy dishes. Camper van interior. House sign designs and stand for them. Adult puzzle rocking chair. Revising my kids puzzle rocking chair. Shoulder holster.

Happy? And, yes, these are all actual projects.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Can we assume these are all items made out of wood? A wooden butt wiper is....well, intriguing. Keep us posted.

Next...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am working on some 3d type items on the laser. Right now just teaching myself how to do it. I did a pretty heart for a necklace but the boss took it before I could take a picture. I will be making another and get a picture then.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm making a sanding tool for my wood lathe like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Diameter-Har...ords=lathe+sanding+tool&qid=1580398184&sr=8-1 and making floor transitions for my daughter's house.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Unfortunately I only have a few weeks off before going to sea again (this year's schedule sucks, but you do what you have to do for the kids...)

Income Taxes....... or my bride will kill me

engraving brass and aluminum (work project)

Laying out an 8 foot miniature copy of the Hollywood sign (church project)

making more tiny wooden boxes (fun project)

unfortunately this week has been shot with doctor visits for family members and care giving at home.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I found a dinning room set on one of those sales on Facebook. Sandra and I drove 40 miles to see what it looked like. The sellers already had the table taken apart so we loaded it all in our motor home and brought it home. The set had 6 chairs and a additional leaf. Two of the chairs, one with arms and one of the other 4 had damage. One had an arm broken off and another had a leg broken off. I repaired both of them. and they are as good as new. 
The seat covers were worn and frayed so we ran out and bought some vinyl material. 
The pictures show our work replacing the seat covers. 
I currently have all the old material taken off and today we plan to begin the recovering.
The picture of the table and chairs set was taken before we began the recovery. If you can see on the table nearest the camera, there are several white blemishes.
I believe these to be from some thing hot being set on the table at some time.
I tried to wax them out even used past car wax, but they remain.
I was wondering if any one knew how to fix those spots.
I could throw a table cloth over it and cover them up, but I like the beauty of the wood to show.

By the way.. we gave 200 for the whole set. 
I am pleased with that we got.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JOAT said:


> OK, since you asked. Designing a butt wiper.
> 
> Also working on designs for off-road/junkyard mobility chair, quarterwheel steamboat, various and sundry bank designs, new cane handle designs, Easter Island banks and candy dishes. Camper van interior. House sign designs and stand for them. Adult puzzle rocking chair. Revising my kids puzzle rocking chair. Shoulder holster.
> 
> Happy? And, yes, these are all actual projects.


You sound busy Theo.
I besides redoing the dinning set, just replaced the kitchen faucet, am planning to replace the brakes on our motor home, remove the couch and install recliners in the motor home.
Just tore down the dryer and replaced the heat sensor ( and it works).
Replacing some of the old back splash in the kitchen and adding 1/4 round tiles along the counter top.
Replace the old sway bars front and rear on the motor home.
Repack the bearings (along with the brake job).
Install under the counter lights in the kitchen
and replace the ceiling vent that fell down the other day.
Replace the Motor Home entry lock.
Replace the old back up camera.

Happy? These are just the stuff on my list, haven't seen Sandra's list yet.

(Whats with the shoulder holster?)

We seem to be more busy then before we retired.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Redesigning the one side of my gym. Sold my Octane Zero runner pictured . It’s being replaced with a Concept 2 Rower .
So I’m going to build a new post to hold a 32” tv facing me, plus lower the 26” for the Rower .
Also building a floating shelf on the left for a larger mini fridge


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally able to breathe again, so I added a nice bit of backing to a commercial frame for my wife's new favorite painting. Added depth so I can lock in the canvas stretcher with so steel tabs. Have something like a stapler that shoots the small steel tabs into the frame material Going to paint it flat something like the wood of the commercial frame.

The main project I'm working on is rebuilding the back yard drip irrigation system with long runs of 3/4 schedule 80 pipe, with half inch hose attachments for short runs to the plants. Lots of trenching by hand. May pop for a Ditch Witch rental for to speed things up. 

Have about an acre of back yard that needs drip watering for the plants I want to keep. Costly water here, and leaks are incredibly expensive.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bstrom said:


> Can we assume these are all items made out of wood? A wooden butt wiper is....well, intriguing. Keep us posted.
> 
> Next...


The off road/junkyard crawler will have a fair amount of wood. The rest are almost all wood, with the exception of my house number stand. And, yep, 100% wooden butt wiper; one of these days I'll tell the story behind that project. I love woodworking. 
:grin:


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

A "Viking chair" for a customer - from some photos and scribbled dimensions. Have so far isolated one of the four cross pieces, in Photoshop, and will adjust to fit dimensions required, before printing out as a pattern. Luckily, no deadline!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bushwhacker said:


> You sound busy Theo.
> (Whats with the shoulder holster?)
> 
> We seem to be more busy then before we retired.


That one is not made of wood. Licensed carry for years. Actually, the shoulder holster is a cloth pocket/holster that will go in the inside left side of the jacket I'm wearing now. The rest already have them. Jacket flops open, the pistol is out of sight in the pocket, but very easy to reach, especially sitting in the truck. And when I go out never go without a jacket or vest, so no worries forgetting the holster, and gun. And does not "print" on the outside as so many seem to be afraid of. I think I have a photo of one. That is with the pistol in the "holster".

A lot of my time is spent having to prop up and rest my legs - about 6 hours a day. This really eats into time for doing things, so try to pack a lot of stuff into that small window of opportunity.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Wildwood said:


> A "Viking chair" for a customer - from some photos and scribbled dimensions.


Never heard of it being called a "Viking chair", only Roman, or medieval chair. There are complete plans (free) for that model chair on the web, somewhere, just have to look a little.

Look up The Curule Construction – and Ancient X-frame Chair Design. I think you will find that interesting.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

> Never heard of it being called a "Viking chair", only Roman, or medieval chair. There are complete plans (free) for that model chair on the web, somewhere, just have to look a little.


You're right Theo - a Viking chair is different. I just went along with what my customer called it, but I'll put him right. I will in future refer to it as a Roman chair. Thank you for putting me right.
I certainly don't need plans, just want to match the leg pattern for the customer, and not hard to do in Photoshop. The rest is just sensible assembly. The arms too are easy to match.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Okay, so I'm working on a buffet my wife asked for. It got delayed for a bit after I injured my supraspinatus (shoulder), but am back into it again when it's not too hot in the garage.
Got a bit of finishing to do before I get too much further on, just to make it easier. Will use clear poly, as the piece will match the table I built a while back.
I've never done drawers before, so it's going to be a new challenge.

Here's a teaser to show where I'm up to....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

David; re those white blemishes. I _know_ they can be removed safely, but if that was my table I'd get a reputable furniture restorer to do it. You may only get one shot at it...
If you only want info, try Mohawk Finishes;
https://www.mohawk-finishing.com/resources/ask-the-expert/


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I am still working on the process of box joint and dove tail joint boxes using the PC dove tail jig. Most of the kinks are out. 

Small re-work on the dust collection for the dove tail jig... almost done.

I have a Eastern Red Cedar Lunch/Tool box that needs to be sprayed to be complete.

A thin clothes hamper to fit in between the Washer and dryer. It will serve 3 purposes, hold dirty clothes, a shelf for shoes and will fill the gap between the washer and dryer where everything falls in. It won't be anything fancy made from free paper covered mdf.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Marco said:


> I am still working on the process of box joint and dove tail joint boxes using the PC dove tail jig. Most of the kinks are out.
> 
> Small re-work on the dust collection for the dove tail jig... almost done.
> 
> ...


Post some pix when these are done - the lunchbox sounds like a great idea for a school age child who’d want to wow their classmates.


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

I am doing a major trim job on a foyer. Everything besides my crown mold is milled from 4x8x3/4 sheets of mdf. It took 5 weeks to mill all the pieces and put them together. There are 10 18” columns that stand near 12’ tall. All the columns are fluted with my plunge router using my flute jig. All the bases have raised panels milled on my table saw. There are lots of arches and all those were cut with my plunge router and then edged with the router. I currently have 4 routers on site and one helper. My cleated pieces are 13’ long and weigh near 300 pounds. I designed the trim package but I’m not the painter. I don’t care for how the owner has had everything painted. The trim job has been fun and nice. The paint coordination is subpar but that’s my opinion.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

rmark said:


> I am doing a major trim job on a foyer. Everything besides my crown mold is milled from 4x8x3/4 sheets of mdf. It took 5 weeks to mill all the pieces and put them together. There are 10 18” columns that stand near 12’ tall. All the columns are fluted with my plunge router using my flute jig. All the bases have raised panels milled on my table saw. There are lots of arches and all those were cut with my plunge router and then edged with the router. I currently have 4 routers on site and one helper. My cleated pieces are 13’ long and weigh near 300 pounds. I designed the trim package but I’m not the painter. I don’t care for how the owner has had everything painted. The trim job has been fun and nice. The paint coordination is subpar but that’s my opinion.


I for one would love to see some pictures of that job Mark. Sounds like quite an undertaking.

David


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Bushwhacker said:


> I for one would love to see some pictures of that job Mark. Sounds like quite an undertaking.
> 
> David


I’m not for sure how to post pictures. If someone will let me know how, I’ll post them. Headed out for work now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rmark said:


> I’m not for sure how to post pictures. If someone will let me know how, I’ll post them. Headed out for work now.


drag and drop them from your file to the Drag and Drop File Upload box under the reply post...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> drag and drop them from your file to the Drag and Drop File Upload box under the reply post...


Good morning Stick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> Good morning Stick


morning buddy...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Building a top to sit on an existing table for putting puzzles together. For the nursing home I volunteer. Finish the two roll arounds in my shop. Mount the dust collector that is on cart to a shelf on the wall .


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> drag and drop them from your file to the Drag and Drop File Upload box under the reply post...


Is there a way to do it from my iPad? I rarely use my computer but I can if need be.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rmark said:


> Is there a way to do it from my iPad? I rarely use my computer but I can if need be.


no clue..


----------



## makerofdust (Jan 31, 2020)

today I'm finishing a couple of bandsaw boxes to drop off at the local store for valentines day sale. both are heart shaped As I'm the new guy I can't post pictures yet but that should change soon.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For much of this past year, when my health permitted, I have been converting a large 18 X 26' bedroom on the second floor of my home into a photo studio. Photography has always been one of my hobbies and have held several photo and theater related jobs over the years, although I've never had the space to have a studio of my own, other than clearing much of the furniture out of the living room and setting up temporarily there. Six years ago my #2 son decided to get married, and moved out, so his room has been unused ever since then. Last year after I had purchased my newest camera in early January, I decided that this would be a good time to realize my life long dream of having my own photo studio, so it was added to my "bucket list" and I began acquiring the lights, backdrops, and everything that I wanted in my studio and began renovating the bedroom that he had once occupied. 

Last June I began having more heart problems, which eventually resulted in me getting a pacemaker in September, so from June through October nearly no progress at all was made on the photo studio. After considerable pleading with him, he finally took his king size bed over to his house (I don't take that kind of photos) I now have the whole room to use as my studio. So now I will be adding more backdrop hoists to the wall where his bed had been located (East Wall), and moving the three that I already have (North Wall) so I will have a total of six 10' wide by 14' long backdrops, black, gray, white, chroma green, chroma blue, and a spare position that can be raised and lowered easily, and will extend across the floor too, if desired. The green and blue are for creating composite (Photoshop type) images in photo and video work. Behind them I will mount a 4' X 8 or 10' wide school type white board on the wall, because I have agreed to make some videos for a neighbor's business and also for my son's wife's business as they asked for this. 

Over this past year I have been gradually buying additional lights, stands audio and video equipment in addition to some new photo equipment to add to what I already had, so that this studio will have both photo and video capability. Other than moving the existing backdrop system and adding to it, my studio is almost complete. 

My work now involves the hair and makeup area that is actually located in the hallway just outside the photo studio. I'm in the process of painting this area now, but already have the furniture and mirror with lights already in place I added a small fridge for drinks. A coffee prep and snack station will be located on top of the fridge. Last week I found a great air lift chair/stool with a back for the hair/makeup station and added it.

I've attached some photos of the studio and the hair/makeup area that I took about a week ago. The model standing there so patiently and waiting for me to take more photos of her is Linda, my photo studio assistant. She can hold a pose for hours and she never complains (the perfect woman assistant). I bought her from Amazon. She was the cheapest mannequin that I could find on the internet. Her hair came from Walmart, and her clothes from the local thrift shops. Unfortunately, my wife has decided that even plastic women need a wardrobe, so my equipment storage closet is now filling up with women's clothing and accessories (this was not in the plan). If you look closely at the TV monitor above my laptop you will see her growing jewelry collection (I'm going to have to build her a jewelry box soon).

I only wanted someone that would pose for me while I got the lights adjusted and then tried out different lighting and posing arrangements. One outfit for her would have been all that was necessary, but my wife and neighbors are now shopping for her and donating things for her to wear. I'm beginning to think hiring a live model would have been better and cheaper in the long run, mostly because they take their clothing and jewelry with them when they leave.

The doorway in the makeup photo is the entrance to the photo studio. The photo with the brown chair is the East wall, where the backdrops will be moving to. It will give me about 5' more distance possible between the camera and the backdrops. The door next to the left end of the backdrops opens to the 7 X 12 walk-in closet that I'm using for equipment (and female clothing ) storage. The doorway to the right of the backdrops goes to the makeup area in the hallway.

Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great setup, Charley! 
The old maxim 'Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile' comes to mind.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Bstrom said:


> ...
> A wooden butt wiper is....well, intriguing.
> ...


Think splinters!


Wood projects in process:
King Sized Bed in Cherry
Compost Bin for the kitchen (see pics). Needs a bit more work and finishing.
Couch arm tray
Roman knock down tray
Learning: Blender (for 3D modeling) and VCarve


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Great setup, Charley!
> The old maxim 'Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile' comes to mind.


But this female is plastic, yet she is somehow taking over my closet with her wardrobe.
I didn't expect her to have all this help.

My wife didn't want to pose for me, and wasn't happy when I said that I was going to buy an assistant, but now she seems to be all for it and has become close friends with her. I guess it's because my wife has decided that having this other woman in the house gets her out of having to pose for me. 

Charley


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a follow up of my dinning room table repair.
I went to the professionals ( searched Utube) and found a way to possibly remove the shadows ( they are called) from my table.
I used an iron set on hot and a white cotton tee shirt.
I heated the white spots and they slowly disappeared. Then I rubbed it down with a furniture oil and it looks great.
Easy Peasy
Now I have to finish recovering the chairs.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> For much of this past year, when my health permitted, I have been converting a large 18 X 26' bedroom on the second floor of my home into a photo studio. Photography has always been one of my hobbies and have held several photo and theater related jobs over the years, although I've never had the space to have a studio of my own, other than clearing much of the furniture out of the living room and setting up temporarily there. Six years ago my #2 son decided to get married, and moved out, so his room has been unused ever since then. Last year after I had purchased my newest camera in early January, I decided that this would be a good time to realize my life long dream of having my own photo studio, so it was added to my "bucket list" and I began acquiring the lights, backdrops, and everything that I wanted in my studio and began renovating the bedroom that he had once occupied.
> 
> Last June I began having more heart problems, which eventually resulted in me getting a pacemaker in September, so from June through October nearly no progress at all was made on the photo studio. After considerable pleading with him, he finally took his king size bed over to his house (I don't take that kind of photos) I now have the whole room to use as my studio. So now I will be adding more backdrop hoists to the wall where his bed had been located (East Wall), and moving the three that I already have (North Wall) so I will have a total of six 10' wide by 14' long backdrops, black, gray, white, chroma green, chroma blue, and a spare position that can be raised and lowered easily, and will extend across the floor too, if desired. The green and blue are for creating composite (Photoshop type) images in photo and video work. Behind them I will mount a 4' X 8 or 10' wide school type white board on the wall, because I have agreed to make some videos for a neighbor's business and also for my son's wife's business as they asked for this.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better Charley.

David


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't done anything of substance since for almost a year. I got sidetracked with repainting almost every room, plumbing for me and a friend, grandkids etc. I want to get back to my workshop. This is what I completed almost a year ago. I made all the trim and cove on the table saw.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Was in Southern California for about half of Jan, drove about 1200 miles from LA north to the Central Valley, Fresno, then LA, OC and San Diego.....in a new convertible Mustang GT 5.0. Managed to retain my license and avoid the authorities, despite some spirited 100 mph+ PCH running against a Boss 302 Mustang for around 30 miles.

Did the touristy LA run to the Hollywood sign, Mulholland Drive, cruised Beverly Hills, Rodeo and Sunset......two days in a row.......top down with good looking company in the passenger seat both days.

Prior to that, I rebuilt/re-engineered a pair of rear speaker grilles/pods for the never ending Mustang project at home. The main rear inner quarter panels have been stripped, glued and re-enforced, only about one more day of final repair and grinding to fit and they will finally be ready for re-upholstery.

The original 30 year old ABS plastic grilles/pods each house an OEM quality (junk) 5x7 oval speaker. Since there's already a pair of 15" subwoofers in place of the rear seat, and a pair of 10" woofers going into the trunk for midbass, the side panels are only required to put out "rear fill" and hopefully some upper midbass to blend everything together. Managed to acquire a pair of used Swedish made high end Dynaudio mid woofers for close to free (they cost about $350/pr new) and have mated them with a pair of new, also Swedish made, Amega 20mm soft dome tweeters. Crossover style and setup will all be part of the tuning process later - may go passive or active, depending on a bunch of things yet to be determined.

The original pods are one piece melted/glued assemblies that required a deft touch with the die grinder to separate into three parts: frame, grille and metal mesh. These were all repaired/re enforced, surface finished and modified so everything comes apart for future speaker swaps, repairs, repaint, etc. without compromising stiffness or sound quality. A 1/4" piece of MDF was made to bolt to the frame and hold the speakers, all using threaded inserts. Once that little challenge was all completed, the panels were painted and the entire affair was treated to a layer of Dynamat and some Dynaliner to eliminate any buzzing rattles or vibrations. All told, this took about 30 hours, including getting more familiar with my plastic welder, which is actually more useful as a heat gun to soften and bend ABS. Really quite happy with the results, not so much with my glacial pace of construction. Final results are 10/10 for the driver side, about 9/10 on the passenger side, where there is a little cosmetic flaw under the paint. That may get refinished once installed and determined to be visible or not.
They sound very nice on the test bench, and that's without being enclosed. Gonna be real sweet sounding and appropriate, considering the final level of both the car and the monster audio system. 

Here's some pics:


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

And some more build pics. This was way harder than it looks, since everything had to be clearanced precisely, all the parts except the baffle are curved and twisted 30 year old brittle plastic and were a poor and cheap design from the get go.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

ok, and some SoCal pics, lol


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

and some more...also made it to Malibu, drove there thru the canyon where Kobe and his daughter and the other passengers on the chopper sadly lost their lives a week later. Also did the Petersen Museum including the vault tour (no photos allowed) and ended up in San Diego, where my buddy/customer let me borrow his modded 711 hp Audi RS7 and thrash it a bit. Quite amazing performance, it's certainly faster than my Mustang, meaning I need to get started building an aluminum 427 soon.......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> Think splinters!


Not likely, 'cause I'm the one that's going to be test driving. There will be no splinters. 

Only time I've had splinters was my 1st tour in Germany. Supply issued German made TP. Complete with splinters. The quality was greatly improved on my 2d tour there.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

thomas1389 said:


> I haven't done anything of substance since for almost a year. I got sidetracked with repainting almost every room, plumbing for me and a friend, grandkids etc. I want to get back to my workshop. This is what I completed almost a year ago. I made all the trim and cove on the table saw.


Excellent work, Thomas - I aspire to reach that level of proficiency at some point. Hope you can stay in the woodworking mode for a while. I barely enjoy anything else these day.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

makerofdust said:


> today I'm finishing a couple of bandsaw boxes to drop off at the local store for valentines day sale. both are heart shaped As I'm the new guy I can't post pictures yet but that should change soon.


You can post pictures if you have them in your computer. You can't yet post pictures or links to internet pictures. 

Let's see some of your bandsaw pictures. Just create a post and then click on "Manage Attachments" just under the Smiley Faces below. A pop-up window will open that lets you choose the photos that are on your computer. When you have added all of the photos that you want to post, stretch the window to the right and you will find a place to click on "Upload". This will attach your photos to your post. Then click on "Submit Your Reply" and your photo upload will be complete.

I usually resize copies of my photos for 4" X 6" and 72 dpi in .jpg format before I upload them, so they upload quickly and 2 photos will fit side by side in the final post (they end up being smaller than 4" X 6").

You can drag and drop your photos too, but I never do it that way.

Charley


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is what I'm currently working on.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy Cow. Those are beautiful fluted columns. Classical design, wonderful execution. Just right for that project.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark,

You do some very nice work. You can work on my house any time.

Is that a Bank, Castle, or Doctor's office? I ask this, because it's obvious that that they have money. Get all you can out of them.

Charley


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> Mark,
> 
> You do some very nice work. You can work on my house any time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charley! I really enjoy doing this kind of work. I'd like to get into making some furniture at some point but time doesn't permit right now. 

This building is actually a church foyer / entrance. It is a rather large church but they do have a decent budget for this kind of stuff. So far, the design is all me and they have asked me to design their sanctuary. I'm hoping to get that bid (!) and it will keep me busy for several more months.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

Rebuilding a Toyota 22R-E 4 cylinder engine for a 1989 Toyota Pickup. Just got the block and head decked back from the machine shop.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

rmark said:


> So far, the design is all me and they have asked me to design their sanctuary.


Now that is cool, when they see fit to turn you loose. Hope there will be pictures later.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

People sometimes wonder why I work so long on some designs. My offroad/junkyard mobility chair is a good example. My younger son left two 3-wheel ATVs when he moved out. Along with a whole collection of other stuff. This struck a bell. There are two pick your part junkyards within 10 miles in either direction from me, and walking in them is too much anymore. So decided a
junkyard crawler would be just the ticket. They won't allow ATVs and such, but I figured they'd take pity on an old guy with a mobility chair. Hehehe This all was a few years back. So, started designing the mods I wanted, all in my head. Gas engine, of course, to keep it simple. And some wood, for a "floor". Very little welding, perhaps none even, but bolt together mostly. Had most of the details worked out. Or so I thought.

Saw a picture of a Steampunk wheelchair, a real, working, wheelchair, modded Steampunk style. Since have ran across more, but like the overall design of the first one. So, pretty much back to square one on the design. Had most of it redesigned, when got a hiccup. It was to have a steering wheel, but saw a picture of the first Benz. And it's steering control. OK, redesigning mode. Again. 

Had that fairly well wrapped up, captain's chair, with arms, swiveled, coming along nicely.

Then saw one of the How It's Made shows, of How Dream Cars are made. This particular show was of the Morgan Aerocoupe. Morgans have been made with ash frames since the company started, in 1910 I believe it was. I knew the traditional style models still had ash frames. I knew the Aerocoupe was not made, but was led to believe it did not have wood, only metal. Well, turns out the Aerocoupe DOES in fact have a wood frame, quite intricate too. 

So, back to square one on designing. Yet again. Had to have wood frame. The captain's chair will be replaced with an office chair, because it can be set up and down, and the seat back can lean back, all the benefits of a captain's chair and more, plus considerably less expensive. That's mostly where I am right now. 

However, all this time had been considering gas power. Which it will most likely wind up with - because it is less work, less costly, known reliability, etc. But in my reading I have come on the possibility of solar electric powered, but not sure this would give much running time, so passing on that for now. Gas/electric hybrid seems pretty silly in something like this, besides costing more, so that is a no go. Very long time steam fan, so thought of that, but changing speed with a steam engine can be very tricky, so that is a no go also, for now at least. However, found a picture of a steam powered generator. It is a small wobbler (oscillating) steam engine, powering what seems to be an automobile alternator. This would be different, not noisy, no problems of regulating steam engine speed (set the engine speed, leave it as is ), use an electric motor, and good to go. Probably use kerosene for fuel, a car radiator as a condenser. But that method of propulsion will more than likely be reserved for the MkII version. 

And that is why some of my projects take awhile to come to life. :grin:

To clear up a few things. Pictures:
One Morgan Aerocoupe, 2012 I believe.
Two another view.
Three body frame for Aerocoupe, wood (chassis is steel, but body frame wood).
Four wood shop with frames for 3-wheels and conventional design.
Five this is what I want my next shop truck to be.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been busy for a few days with cleaning out my shop and "restoring" a 1989 Mao Shan tablesaw that I bought for $25. That was before I paid 6 times that much for a fence for it.
I have a second project going now too. It's a 1985 Ram Machinery 14" bandsaw. It was sold to me as having broken trunnions, which it did, but last night I discovered that it also has a broken upper hinge and a missing tire on the top wheel. I couldn't believe it, but I found a new upper hinge after about 10 seconds of searching. It's on it's way.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm working on:
1. a small box with a new inlay of a kitty cat. My wife said it looks more like a bear -- oh, well! The last coat of finish went on today. 
2. Refinishing chairs we bought back 30 years ago. They were finished to match a table, shown below. An unfinished, original chair is also shown.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

here's a couple of pic of the tool/lunch box also included is the air ventilation on the shelf going outside and a make shift lazy susan using a microwave carousel is underneath one of those pics


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

anndel said:


> Rebuilding a Toyota 22R-E 4 cylinder engine for a 1989 Toyota Pickup. Just got the block and head decked back from the machine shop.


Yes! I owned a 1984 truck with the same motor - great memories.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Marco said:


> here's a couple of pic of the tool/lunch box also included is the air ventilation on the shelf going outside and a make shift lazy susan using a microwave carousel is underneath one of those pics


Excellent econo spray booth idea. I’m onto practice keepsake boxes next with the Sommerfeld jig. I’ll try to report on its use and results...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

rmark said:


> Here is what I'm currently working on.


Impressive scale of this design - what is made of - MDF, plywood, other? Ant details would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bstrom said:


> Yes! I owned a 1984 truck with the same motor - great memories.


Sold my 84 about a decade ago . Still miss it but had no room to store my baby .
4 speed standard ,3.73 gears, 35 mud T/As , 6” lift . Had a 305 and if I kept it I would have installed an LS6 454


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sold my 84 about a decade ago . Still miss it but had no room to store my baby .
> 4 speed standard ,3.73 gears, 35 mud T/As , 6” lift . Had a 305 and if I kept it I would have installed an LS6 454


What a beauty. Can't beat those old trucks!


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

*finished painting my garden bench*

took advantage of the 77 degree day here in Austin TX.
applied final coat of paint to a garden bench I made from a bunch of old 2x4's and 1 2x6 for the back legs.
.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

@JOAT



> Look up The Curule Construction – and Ancient X-frame Chair Design. I think you will find that interesting.


Theo, thank you for your input - I am now much more knowledgeable on the subject, and can "lord it" over my customer a bit, (who is actually also a friend.)


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Ready to hang three more pieces tomorrow.


----------



## FlamingiIdiot (Feb 6, 2020)

I am currently building a router table with a cabinet below. I am using a double thick black melamine top with a JessEm 02310 Rout-R-Lift II Router Lift and a Taytools 300015 Deluxe 32 Inches Long Router Table Fence 3-1/2 Inches Tall Anodized Aluminum with Feather Board, Bit Guard, Adjustable Stop and Dust Port. I am putting T tracks in for the fence and one in front for various hold downs, jigs, ect.... The router I got for the table is the PORTER-CABLE Router, Fixed/Plunge Base Kit, 12-Amp, 2-1/4-HP (895PK) (plan on getting another motor at a later time). I am planning on hooking it up to a Fulton 110V Single Phase On/Off Switch with Large Stop Sign Paddle. The cabinet below will house my extra routers, jigs (as I make them), and router bits. I will post some pics when complete. 

Also I am building a maple dresser that is 54"T x 36"W X 20"D with full extension guides.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Erik,

Welcome to our little saw dust pile on the internet.

We love pictures and you can post them if they are on your computer. When you create a new post, click on "Go Advanced" at the bottom, and then "Manage Attachments" on the next screen. You will then be able to choose your picture files to post. When you have attached all of the photos that you want to upload, stretch the window to the right until you can see the "Upload Files" and click on it. Then click on "Post Quick Reply" and the text of your post plus all of the pictures that you attached will appear on the forum. 

Charley


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Update on my project...


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Running a bunch more baseboard...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Just finished assisting/teaching my neighbor how to make a cutting board. 
He asked me a year ago if I would help him make one as a gift for his wife. We picked out several sticks of maple, walnut and cherry from the cutoff bin and he sorted them into a pattern he thought she would like. He was not interested in making it an end grain board as his wife had always admired the long grain patterns in the ones she had seen at the Farmer’s market. We then sized them as needed and he glued them into a slab. That slab sat in the corner for almost a year before he decided he had the time to finish it. Several passes through the drum sander and planer later it was sanding time. Using a 6” ROS he progressed up to 220 grit all the while thinking that the next pass was “smooth enough”. I must confess, watching someone sand a board is almost as exciting as watching paint dry. 😁. The final finish was 2 coats of clear Howard mineral oil for butcher blocks followed 24 hours later by 2 coats of the same mixed with bees wax. All coats were applied warm. His wife wanted feet on the board and those were added with stainless steel screws. The finished board is shown below. He advised today that his wife was “pleased” with the board. 
All in all it was time well spent with a friend and an opportunity for him to learn more about what it takes to make something even as simple as this board.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of the thin, gap filing, stanky shoe holding, no thrills, slapped together clothes hamper. Sorry about the pics I took them with the camera on its side instead of in the up position and don't know how to straighten them out on this post


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Wildwood said:


> @JOAT
> 
> 
> 
> Theo, thank you for your input - I am now much more knowledgeable on the subject, and can "lord it" over my customer a bit, (who is actually also a friend.)


Well, if you ever need more 'lording' just PM me, likely can dredge up something. I tend to research stuff a lot, so see stuff the average searcher doesn't run across.


----------



## mtnwalton (Feb 10, 2020)

Not any notable projects the last few weeks except organizing some saws inside a cabinet and hanging them in slots with magnets. Last fall I completed some cabinets for a bath we did in the basement last year. I built a cabinet in the closet for sweaters, shoes and stuff. A wall cabinet in the toilet room and a freestanding cabinet in the main area. All were plywood carcasses, face frames and inset drawers and doors, some new practice for me. The drawers were 1/2" baltic birch with beaded edges. Lots of fun but took a long time.

My wife had a stroke a few years ago and we installed a walk-in tub down there. Our plan is to build in an elevator.(This is our last house)


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

mtnwalton said:


> Not any notable projects the last few weeks except organizing some saws inside a cabinet and hanging them in slots with magnets. Last fall I completed some cabinets for a bath we did in the basement last year. I built a cabinet in the closet for sweaters, shoes and stuff. A wall cabinet in the toilet room and a freestanding cabinet in the main area. All were plywood carcasses, face frames and inset drawers and doors, some new practice for me. The drawers were 1/2" baltic birch with beaded edges. Lots of fun but took a long time.
> 
> My wife had a stroke a few years ago and we installed a walk-in tub down there. Our plan is to build in an elevator.(This is our last house)


Beautiful work, Mr. Walton. Love both the the design and color choice. Sorry to hear about your wife. Keep up the good work...I want to see that elevator!


----------



## Austin13 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi, thought this is the thread to get some help and show what I am working on. I am building a Mangaris hardwood top table. I am about to glue and R3 Kreg Jig screw the 1x6 planks together. I am thinking of belt sanding the top to level it. I have a Ryobi 3"x21" BE-321 belt sander and a Ryobi sanding frame. I need help attaching the Frame to the belt sander. I have google searched for instruction and can find the info. Any suggestions or instruction would welcome. Thanks.


----------

